
Show HN: PerfBeacon – Measure Site Speed via API or Schedule - rozenmd
https://perfbeacon.com/
======
rozenmd
Hi HN, I'm Max - I built PerfBeacon as an automated wrapper around Google
Lighthouse to automate a repetitive part of my job as a frontend developer.
With the API set up to run at the end of CI/CD, it makes it fast to iterate on
performance tweaks.

It's build with React and GraphQL, with Google Lighthouse running in isolated
containers.

Happy to answer any questions!

